# Holiday in South East



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All, Looking for somewhere to stay in the South East for a few days in September. My knowledge of this area is not good so: Can anyone reccomend a nice town/village to stay. Looking for somewhere similar to Looe in Cornwall i.e Good Resteraunts, Possibly Beach, Harbour. Needs to be a good base for getting out and about.

Your help is appreciated as always.

Steve


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Norfolk/Suffolk is very nice.

Suffolk has some beautiful scenery and lots of countryside for driving and walking. Close to beaches like Frinton, Clacton which are pleasant. Also quite a few nice pubs in some lovely old established villiages with lots of antique shops. Needless to say tea rooms aswell. ;D

Norfolk also you have the broads.

And your also close to Essex aswell where I come from :.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This might help :- http://www.seetb.org.uk/


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Check out Salcombe in Devon, has all the things you're looking for. www.coastandcountry.co.uk have lots of places to rent....

Nice place is Salcombe. Now time for bed [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Check out Salcombe in Devon, has all the things you're looking for. Â www.coastandcountry.co.uk have lots of places to rent....
> 
> Nice place is Salcombe. Â Now time for bed Â [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


But Devon is South West!! :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Have you considered Clacton ? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or Eastbourne


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

London - has good restaurants (somewhere), a harbour (docks) but unfortunately no decent beach.....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Stay in Norwich. Norwich is fab. The coast is available in any direction (between North and East) and is max of 25 miles away. The broads will also be at your disposal. Norwich has everything to offer, and is a perfect base for getting out and about.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Somewhere like Blakney Point is wonderful.....so peaceful, and lots of seals to watch.

Hunstanton is also very unspoilt.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Isle of Wight perhaps?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

How about Rye in Kent can recomend the Mermaid hotel there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thaxted is a very old traditional Villiage with lots of B&B's and easy access to most places aswell. This is in South East.

http://www.thaxted.co.uk/


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Come and stay over in West Sussex, Petworth and Midhurst area...awesome.....

Spread Eagle hotel in Midhurst...pretty good, pool etc...+ round us there's lots of golf, polo, shooting, racing, Goodwood, fantastic villages and pubs, restaurants, and 15 minutes from the coast....

We don't usually ask for tourists in our little perfect bit of England...but...on this occasion............ just don't tell anyone else.

Quote
"The best place to live in the UK" - Country Life 2003


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well it ain't SW is it?

South East and East Anglia are very close too ;D


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses. Now to start looking at the Tourist Info sites.

Steve


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> The broads will also be at your disposal. Â Â


Sounds like an exceptional welcome from Norwich ;D ;D


----------

